# Is Edward Snowden a traitor?



## GhostLatte (Jan 23, 2018)

Personally, I have to disagree, but I'm curious to hear the beliefs of you guys. Please keep it civil.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2018)

I side with Snowden. What the government was doing was wrong, and it was very noble of him to expose this needless surveillance to the American public, at the expense of any hope of returning to his home country. 

Balancing safety and freedom always seems to be a balancing act. Safety always comes at the cost of some level of autonomy in order to protect the greater good. The question is: at what point should people reject safety in the name of individual freedom?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 26, 2018)

Agree with Bep on this one.

To answer his question though - Benjamin Franklin once said: "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."


----------



## linuxares (Jan 26, 2018)

Well you guys got the second additament for this very reason. So you can't ever get a dictator. But when the whole state is one? That's the hard cookie!


----------

